# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Επικίνδυνη κλίση έχει πάρει το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

## despo

Εγω πάντως που το βλέπω σχεδον κάθε μέρα, δεν βλέπω ουτε κάποια ιδιαίτερη και προ πάντων ουτε κάποια επικίνδυνη κλίση.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

φωτο και βιντεο στην παρακατω ιστοσελιδα

http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/Vazei-ne...Peiraia/603853

----------


## despo

Αρα υπάρχει νέα εξέλιξη και σίγουρα κάποιος έχει βάλει το ... δαχτυλάκι του για να πάρει το πλοίο τέτοια κλίση.

----------


## kythnos

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες το δείχνουν ακόμη σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από ότι το είδα εγώ....Πως είναι δυνατόν αυτά τα πράγματα?Η ιστορία του πλοίου και τις εταιρείας του μοιάζει τόσο πολύ με την εικόνα της Ελλάδας τα τελευταία χρόνια που προκαλεί οργή και θλίψη...

----------


## kythnos

Σίγουρα κάποιος έχει βάλει το χέρι του και αυτός ονομάζεται ανυπαρξία...άλλωστε το έργο ήταν σωστά στημένο και συμμέτοχοι ήταν όλοι,θυμίζω μόνο τον τρόπο που λεηλατήθηκε, με τόσο θράσος, μέρα και νύχτα, μπροστά στα μάτια όλων, χωρίς να επεμβαίνει κανείς...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oι άσχετοι δημοσιογράφοι το έχουν μπερδέψει με το πρώην ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι .....δημοσιογράφοι είναι ικανοί να σπάσουν την απεργία τους .....για να το παίξουν ειδήμονες, όπως κάνουν ....σε όλα τα θέματα, κακό ψόφο να έχουν οι γλύφτες. Πίσσα και πούπουλα θέλουν.

----------


## Nautilia News

Panagia-Tinoy-sink1-600x440.jpg

*Επικίνδυνη κλίση έχει πάρει το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα τα P/K Ταξιάρχης, Έκτωρ και ¶τλας είναι δίπλα στο πλοίο. Ευχή όλων μας (πιστεύω) να μην γίνει κάτι μοιραίο.

----------


## tolaras

Στο σημειο, σπευδουν ρυμουλκα για να προλαβουν χειροτερα￼... :Nightmare:

----------


## tolaras

Ελπιζουμε ολοι, να μην γινει τιποτα...

Ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει κανεις εκει μεσα!

Το οτι το προλαβαν πριν γινει τιποτα τα ρυμουλκα, εναι καλο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα προλάβουν???? Εκτός από τα προαναφερθέντα είναι κοντά το Αλεξάντερ 3, Ήφαιστος 1, Χρήστος X & XXXIII, σύνολο 7.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Αν κρίνω απο αυτή τη φωτογραφία, πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ανεπίτρεπτο να συμβαίνεί αυτό στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας! Έπρεπε ήδη να έχει απομακρυνθεί εδώ και μήνες τώρα από το λιμάνι. Ωραίο αξιοθέατο για τους τουρίστες...

----------


## seajets

Πριν από λίγο ήμουν στο λιμάνι, να κάποιες φωτογραφίες:

----------


## BOBKING

καλά παιδιά πριν που κατεβηκα στο λιμάνι μόλις το είδα κοντεψα να λυποθυμησω γιατί ξαφνικά μου θύμησε το ναυάγιο του poseidon express στην Πάρο ελπίζω να μην έχει το ίδιο μαρτυρικό τέλος και να προλάβουνε να το σώσουνε

----------


## errikos!

απο οτι διαβάζω το πλοίο επανέρχεται στην ευθεία έχουμε καμιά έγκυρη πληροφορία??

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι πηρέ μεγάλη κλήση από εισροή υδάτων ,και όταν ακούμπησε στην λάσπη του βυθού ,άρχισε να έρχεται ισότροπα ,συνεχίζοντας την βύθιση του ! Λόγο του βάθους στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο , υπολογίζω ότι θα κάτσει τελείως αλλά μεγάλο μέρος από το κομοδέσιο  θα είναι έξω από το νερό !

----------


## maria korre

Το είδα χθες το πρωί, 25-4-2016. Το θέαμα λυπηρό και γι' αυτό στην αρχή δεν ήθελα να το φωτογραφίσω! 
Δεν έδειχνε κάτι. Αν όμως το συγκρίνετε  στις 2 φωτογραφίες...
DSC04668.jpg DSC04672.jpg

----------


## maria korre

> Ανεπίτρεπτο να συμβαίνεί αυτό στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας! Έπρεπε ήδη να έχει απομακρυνθεί εδώ και μήνες τώρα από το λιμάνι. Ωραίο αξιοθέατο για τους τουρίστες...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου! Αξιοθέατο που δεν τιμά τη χώρα μας και το πρώτο της λιμάνι!

----------


## naxos1

Θυμίζει πολύ το ναυάγιο του Ποσειδώνα (Απρίλιος 1996) πολύ άδοξο τέλος.......


..13062405_477881075740911_161993327881874583_n.jpg13062431_477882792407406_6738921639479040829_n.jpg13082515_477881029074249_456213923184169886_n.jpg13082631_477880012407684_8215758764224227879_n.jpg13083096_477880079074344_6506533973399448112_n.jpg

----------


## naxos1

13087777_477882905740728_8501208644136538424_n.jpg13091994_477882802407405_6622915913535799060_n.jpg13092083_477882749074077_7417587650412969859_n.jpg13102667_477880019074350_1597483427562009950_n.jpg13103422_477881092407576_6909536086567733450_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μπορεί τη μιά στιγμή να είναι εντάξει και σε λίγη ώρα να έχει τόσο μεγάλη κλίση, κάποιος μπήκε μέσα και έκανε .....ότι έκανε. Κάμερες στο λιμάνι υπάρχουν αρκετές και είναι στη διάθεση τους. Ας δούνε ποιος βγήκε τελευταίος και να πράξουν τα απαραίτητα. Νομίζω ότι κάποιοι τα πήραν χοντρά για να το κάνουν και κάποιοι θα τα πάρουν χοντρά για να το ξανά βγάλουν στην επιφάνεια. Ώρα λοιπόν να σταματήσουν το φαγοπότι και να βρούνε τους υπεύθυνους.

----------


## BOBKING

> Θυμίζει πολύ το ναυάγιο του Ποσειδώνα (Απρίλιος 1996) πολύ άδοξο τέλος.......


Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ φίλε μου μαζί σου το ένα τον Απρίλιο του 1996 και το άλλο τον Απρίλιο του 2016 μετά από σχεδόν 20 χρονιά βλέπεις ξανά το ίδιο θέαμα
κρίμα το βαπόρι δεν του άξιζε τέτοιο τέλος ...........

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Τραγικές εικόνες απο το πρώτο λιμάνι μιας χώρας που θέλει να λέγεται πρωτοπόρος της ναυτιλίας. Οι ευθύνες είναι πολλές και βαραίνουν ακόμα περισσότερους. Δυστυχώς όμως, μάλλον ο λιγότερο υπαίτιος θα την πληρώσει, κι΄αν.

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

downloadfile.jpegΦαίνεται οτι εκατσε στο βυθό.

----------


## naxos1

Χμμμμ μου θυμιζει πολυ το περιστατικο δολιοφθορας που εγινε στο παναγια παξων το 1996 στα αμπελακια σαλαμινας αγνωστοι μπηκαν και ανοιξαν τις βανες εισαγωγης υδατων..............

----------


## pantelis2009

Να γιατί βούλιαξε το πλοίο.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΤΗΝΟΥ-06-26-04-2016.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Πολύ σωστός! !!!! :Single Eye:

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Το πλοίο εκατσε στο βυθό.  Θα βουτηξουν δύτες για να το στεγανοποιησουν και να εκτιμήσουν τη ζημιά και μετά θα αρχίσει η διαδικασία απαντλησεις των υδάτων.  Μετα και αφου τελειωσουν επιτυχώς ολα αυτά θα μεταφερθεί στην Ελευσίνα για να ετοιμαστεί για το τελευταίο ταξείδι προς τα απέναντι.

----------


## lissos

Η δολιοφθορά μυρίζει από εδώ μέχρι την… Aliaga…

----------


## stathe174

Κλίση είχε από καιρό, αλλά από την χθεσινή φωτογραφία μέχρι τα σημερινά, δεν γίνονται από μόνα τους τόσο γρήγορα. Και τώρα τι; Ντάνα και σκραπ;  :Upset:

----------


## BOBKING

ανάλογα την ζημία που έχει πάθει αν είναι σοβαρή βουρ για την aliaga αν είναι υλική τότε διορθώνεται.  και  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα εγώ πιστεύω πάντα με αυτά που βλέπω είναι ότι είναι  έτοιμο για aliaga

----------


## renetoes

> Σίγουρα κάποιος έχει βάλει το χέρι του και αυτός ονομάζεται ανυπαρξία...άλλωστε το έργο ήταν σωστά στημένο και συμμέτοχοι ήταν όλοι,θυμίζω μόνο τον τρόπο που λεηλατήθηκε, με τόσο θράσος, μέρα και νύχτα, μπροστά στα μάτια όλων, χωρίς να επεμβαίνει κανείς...


Έχουμε κράτος και δεν το ήξερα? Κάνετε μια βόλτα και σε άλλους τομείς της κρατικής μέριμνας, πχ δημόσια νοσοκομεία (ΚΑΙ πανεπιστημιακά), και μετά μιλάμε με απορία για το πώς τόσοι και τόσοι άχρηστοι διοικούντες και κυβερνώντες άφησαν το πλοίο να φτάσει σε αυτή την κατάσταση, μέσα στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας...

Συγγνώμη για το off topic (πιθανώς) μήνυμα αλλά είμαστε νοήμονες άνθρωποι όλοι μας εδώ, όσο και αν μας υποτιμούν αυτοί που διαχρονικά έχουν τις τύχες μας στα χέρια τους!

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Το θέμα δεν είναι η ζημιά ακομα και ασήμαντη να εινα. Απλά το σημερινό συμβαν θα επισπεύσει τις διαδικασίες( αν βέβαια σταματήσουν την αποχη δικηγόροι και συμβολαογραφοι).

----------


## tomcat

Φαίνεται το έχει η μοίρα του Βεντουρεικου σε κάθε εταιρεία να υπάρχει και από ένα τέτοιο συμβάν. Αρκει να θυμηθούμε το GRECIA EXPRESS στο λιμάνι του Αίγιου, (Κων. Βεντούρης /ventouris ferries) το ΑΝΝΑ V στο λιμάνι της Πατρας (Αποστ. Βεντούρης 
AK Ventouris) και τώρα τρίτη και φαρμακερή με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ....

----------


## Nautilia News

Panagia.jpg
*Από τις 18 Απριλίου, το ΝΑΤ είχε ενημερώσει για εισροή υδάτων στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*

----------


## brge15

το πλοιο αποψε 26 Απριλιου 2016 κατα την προσπαθεια απαντλησης υδατων, η κλιση του εχει καπως περιοριστει.
DSC_0103wm.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Θεμα χρονου λοιπον να παει να βρει το αδερφο του Απολλων στον αλλο κοσμο :Confusion:

----------


## despo

Το όλο θλιβερό θέαμα του πλοίου, απεικονίζει το κατάντημα της χώρας μας με τα εγκαταλελειμμένα και έρημα εργοστάσια, οπως και τα κλειστά μαγαζιά που βλέπουμε σε καθημερινή βάση. Μιας και βρέθηκα το βράδυ στο λιμάνι, παρατήρησα οτι είχαν ανάψει κάποια πρυμναία φώτα στο πλοίο και έφυγα γρήγορα αγανακτισμένος και φυσικά απόρησα πως είναι δυνατόν ο οποιοσδήποτε τυχοδιώκτης να εγκαταλείπει μέσα στο λιμάνι το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο, το οποίο τόσα χρόνια του έδινε λεφτά και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία το αφήνει να βουλιάξει. Θα ήμουν ο τελευταίος που θα έλεγα οτι το πλοίο έπρεπε να απομακρυνθεί απο το λιμάνι, αφου πάντα ελπίζουμε οτι μπορεί κάποιος μπορεί να βρεθεί και να το δουλέψει. Σίγουρα δεν του άξιζε αυτό το θλιβερό τέλος...

----------


## tolaras

Ενα τοσο ιστορικο βαπορι, να κατανταει παριας του λιμανιου! Και καποτε αυτα τα πλοια μεσουρανουσανε στα λιμανια μας...

Και να φανταστειτε οτι ολα ξεκινησαν απο μια επιταγη... Συμφωνα παντα με τον ιδιο τον Βεντουρη...

Και του κατεσχεσαν την ναυαρχιδα του στολου του. Τοτε που το αγορασε του εκανε μετασκευες, αναβαθμισεις... Ειναι το αγαπημενο του βαπορι.

----------


## giorgos....

Για πες λεπτομέριες για εμάς που δεν γνωρίζουμε..

----------


## tolaras

Δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα οικονομικα αυτου του εφοπλιστη, αλλα κι ενας ασχετος μπορει να καταλαβει την κατιουσα που εχουν παρει πολλες εταιριες...
Δυστυχως ριναι τετοιο το τελμα στο οποιο ρχουμε περιελθει σαν χωρα, που πολλα τετοια περιστατικα θα δουμε.  :Confusion:  Και το πλοιο, ναι μεν ειναι 40 χρονο πια, αλλα αν ειχε τη σωστη συντηρηση, θα δουλευε ακομη! Ελπιζω να μην δουμε κι αλλα πιο καινουργια βαπορια σε αυτη την κατασταση!

Δυστυχως αυτο το βαπορι εφτασε στη δυση της καριερας του... :Moon:

----------


## giorgos....

Όταν αγαπάς ένα βαπόρι, δεν το αφήνεις να ρημάξει και να φτάσει σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Δεν γράφω "να βυθιστεί" γιατί εδώ είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο οτι το σημερινό περιστατικό δεν έχει να κάνει με θέματα συντήρησης του πλοίου αλλά χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, μυρίζει "ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση". Άλλωστε δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει μια τόσο ξαφνική ήμιβύθιση σε πλοίο της ίδιας οικογένειας.

----------


## tolaras

Συμφωνα με εναν φιλο, που ειχε βρεθει καποτε στο γραφειο του και ειχε κανει μια συζητηση με τον ιδιο το Βεντουρη, ολα ειχαν ξεκινησει απο μια επιταγη που του σφραγισαν... Τα χρεη ελιμενισμου εφτασαν στο Θεο κι απο κει και περα το αποτελεσμα αυτης της αναποδιας, ειναι σημερα μισοβυθισμενο στο μεγαλυτερο λιμανι της Ελλαδας...

Ειχε προσπαθησει να ερθει σε συνεννοηση με τους υπευθυνους για να σωσει το βαπορι του, αλλα οι προσπαθειες αυτες ναυαγησαν και τωρα το πλοιο του ναυαγησε κι αυτο... :Hopelessness: 

Τωρα αν ειναι ατυχημα η δολιοφθορα, δεν το ξερω...

Αυτα μου ειπε ο φιλος... Ειναι αργα, θα προσπαθησω να θυμηθω και να τον ρωτησω για την συναντηση αυτη...

Καλη νυχτα!

----------


## giorgos....

Και του Αγούδημου σφραγίστηκαν επιταγές αλλά δεν βυθίστηκε κανένα πλοίο του μέσα στο λιμάνι. Και της NEL LINES τα πλοία είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση αλλά κανένα δεν βυθίστηκε.
Φίλε tolara έχω προσωπική εμπειρία συζήτησης με το συγκεκριμένο άτομο. Ακούγοντας από τη μια τα όσα έλεγε, και γνωρίζοντας από την άλλη πάρα πολύ καλά τα όσα λάμβαναν χώρα μέσα στο πλοίο τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια, θα σου πω κάτι με το χέρι στην καρδιά. Μην πιστεύεις λέξη από όσα ακούς από τον συγκεκριμένο. Διάβασε αυτή τη δημοσίεση. Θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις. Η επιχειρηματική του ιστορία του τα λέει όλα και η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται. Σύμπτωση επαναλαμβανόμενη παύει να είναι σύμπτωση. Δεν μπορεί να φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι που θέλουν το κακό μας, και ποτέ εμείς. Από δικαιολογίες άλλο τίποτα. Και γνωρίζεις οτι ήμουν από τους πιο ένθερμους υποστηρικτές της VSL.

----------


## hayabusa

Έχουμε καμία πληροφορία για την τρέχουσα κατάσταση του πλοίου ;

Θα το τραβήξουν σήμερα ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φαίνεται το έχει η μοίρα του Βεντουρεικου σε κάθε εταιρεία να υπάρχει και από ένα τέτοιο συμβάν. Αρκει να θυμηθούμε το GRECIA EXPRESS στο λιμάνι του Αίγιου, (Κων. Βεντούρης /ventouris ferries) το ΑΝΝΑ V στο λιμάνι της Πατρας (Αποστ. Βεντούρης 
> AK Ventouris) και τώρα τρίτη και φαρμακερή με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ....


Ξέχασες το ITALIA EXPRESS στη Δραπετσώνα.

----------


## giorgos....

Και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΞΩΝ αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στη Σαλαμινα. Του εξαδελφου Βεντουρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχουμε καμία πληροφορία για την τρέχουσα κατάσταση του πλοίου ;
> 
> Θα το τραβήξουν σήμερα ;


 Μπα...θα πάρει μέρες,

----------


## redhell

Συγνώμη , αλλα βλέπω παραπάνω αναφορές για τον Βεντούρη... και την ευθύνη που έχει (ή μπορει να έχει) για την βύθιση αυτή καθ'αυτή... Και μάλιστα από administrators...

Χωρίς να θέλω να τον υποστηρίξω (άλλωστε αν δεν τα έκανε σκατά , δεν θα έφτανε σε τέτοια κατάσταση το πλοίο), το καράβι δεν του ανήκει πια , έτσι δεν είναι? Θέλω να πω ... έχει κατασχεθεί για χρεή και 'ανήκει' στο ΝΑΤ ή στο ευρύτερο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά , τι ευθύνη μπορεί να έχει ο ίδιος? Δεν ξέρω και πολλά νομικά, αλλα έτσι δεν είναι? Μόνο τα σινιάλα και η ιστορία δεν τον συνδέει πια με το πλοίο? Ή είναι κάποιο ενδιάμεσο καθεστώς προσωρινής 'κατάσχεσης' του πλοίου ως μέσο πίεσης για εκτέλεση πληρωμής?

Αν πχ η τράπεζα μου κατασχέσει το αμάξι, και στη διαδρομή καθώς το παίρνουνε πέσει από το φορτηγάκι, θα φταίω εγω ή η τράπεζα? Ή είναι πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα εδώ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συγνώμη , αλλα βλέπω παραπάνω αναφορές για τον Βεντούρη... και την ευθύνη που έχει (ή μπορει να έχει) για την βύθιση αυτή καθ'αυτή... Και μάλιστα από administrators...
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να τον υποστηρίξω (άλλωστε αν δεν τα έκανε σκατά , δεν θα έφτανε σε τέτοια κατάσταση το πλοίο), το καράβι δεν του ανήκει πια , έτσι δεν είναι? Θέλω να πω ... έχει κατασχεθεί για χρεή και 'ανήκει' στο ΝΑΤ ή στο ευρύτερο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά , τι ευθύνη μπορεί να έχει ο ίδιος? Δεν ξέρω και πολλά νομικά, αλλα έτσι δεν είναι? Μόνο τα σινιάλα και η ιστορία δεν τον συνδέει πια με το πλοίο? Ή είναι κάποιο ενδιάμεσο καθεστώς προσωρινής 'κατάσχεσης' του πλοίου ως μέσο πίεσης για εκτέλεση πληρωμής?
> 
> Αν πχ η τράπεζα μου κατασχέσει το αμάξι, και στη διαδρομή καθώς το παίρνουνε πέσει από το φορτηγάκι, θα φταίω εγω ή η τράπεζα? Ή είναι πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα εδώ?


Πάρε κ την εκδοχή της εκδίκησης...Με τέτοιο παρελθόν όλα παίζουν.
Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς ( ατύχημα λόγω της αδιαφορίας του υπουργείου) το ΝΑΤ πιθανότατα θα χάσει το χρέος αφού οι ρυμουλκαδόροι θα διεκδικήσουν το πλοίο.

----------


## giorgos....

> Συγνώμη , αλλα βλέπω παραπάνω αναφορές για τον Βεντούρη... και την ευθύνη που έχει (ή μπορει να έχει) για την βύθιση αυτή καθ'αυτή... Και μάλιστα από administrators...
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να τον υποστηρίξω (άλλωστε αν δεν τα έκανε σκατά , δεν θα έφτανε σε τέτοια κατάσταση το πλοίο), το καράβι δεν του ανήκει πια , έτσι δεν είναι? Θέλω να πω ... έχει κατασχεθεί για χρεή και 'ανήκει' στο ΝΑΤ ή στο ευρύτερο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά , τι ευθύνη μπορεί να έχει ο ίδιος? Δεν ξέρω και πολλά νομικά, αλλα έτσι δεν είναι? Μόνο τα σινιάλα και η ιστορία δεν τον συνδέει πια με το πλοίο? Ή είναι κάποιο ενδιάμεσο καθεστώς προσωρινής 'κατάσχεσης' του πλοίου ως μέσο πίεσης για εκτέλεση πληρωμής?
> 
> Αν πχ η τράπεζα μου κατασχέσει το αμάξι, και στη διαδρομή καθώς το παίρνουνε πέσει από το φορτηγάκι, θα φταίω εγω ή η τράπεζα? Ή είναι πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα εδώ?



Αγαπητέ redhell επειδή αναφέρθηκες σε μύνημα administrator θέλω να σε ενημερώσω πως και οι administrators έχουν δικαίωμα να εκφράζουν την άποψη τους. Ανέφερα "ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση" και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μίλησα για ενδεχόμενη δολιοφθορά εκ μέρους της πλοικτήτριας εταιρείας ούτε κατονόμασα τον κ. Βεντούρη ως υπαίτιο. Να προσέχουμε τι διαβάζουμε λοιπόν. Όσο για το αν έχει ευθύνη η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία για το πλοίο, σου παραθέτω τη χθεσινή ανακοίνωση του ΟΛΠ σχετικά με το συμβάν.

_Αιφνίδια κλίση παρουσίασε σήμερα το πρωί  το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ» Ν.Π. 9913 το οποίο παρέμεινε στο κεντρικό  λιμάνι Πειραιά ακινητοποιημένο και κατασχεμένο από τον ΝΑΤ, χωρίς η  πλοιοκτήτρια  εταιρεία του, αν και είχε εκ του Νόμου υποχρέωση, να  φροντίσει να εξαλείψει τους κινδύνους, παρά το γεγονός ότι έχει ειδικώς  προσκληθεί από τη Διοίκηση του Οργανισμού.
__Οι ενέργειες του Οργανισμού υπήρξαν  άμεσες και αποτελεσματικές, τοποθετήθηκαν προληπτικά πλωτά φράγματα για  την προστασία και παρακολούθηση από οποιαδήποτε διαρροή, ανατέθηκε σε  συνεργείο δυτών ο έλεγχος της κατάστασης του πλοίου και ανέθεσε στην  κοινοπραξία ρυμουλκών τη λήψη κάθε απαραίτητης ενέργειας για τη διάσωση  του πλοίου, με αποτέλεσμα η κατάστασή αυτού να έχει σταθεροποιηθεί.__Καθ’ολη τη διάρκεια της επιχείρησης ήσαν  παρόντες με συντονιστικό ρόλο τόσο ο Αρχηγός Λιμενικού Σώματος, ο   Κεντρικός Λιμενάρχης Πειραιά όσο και ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Λιμένων και  Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και η Διοίκηση και στελέχη του Οργανισμού.__Η νέα κατάσταση του πλοίου επανεκτιμάται ήδη από τον Οργανισμό για την περαιτέρω πρόοδο της διαδικασίας απομάκρυνσής του.__Ο Οργανισμός εφαρμόζοντας την κείμενη  νομοθεσία έχει επιτύχει την απομάκρυνση πάνω από 100 εγκαταλελειμμένων  και ημιβυθισμένων τα τελευταία έτη και ιδιαίτερα όσων ήσαν στον Κεντρικό  Λιμένα, η δε μέριμνα του για την ασφαλή κατάσταση του λιμένα είναι  διαρκής.

_Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Χωρίς να θέλω να τον υποστηρίξω (άλλωστε αν δεν τα έκανε σκατά , δεν θα έφτανε σε τέτοια κατάσταση το πλοίο), το καράβι δεν του ανήκει πια , έτσι δεν είναι? Θέλω να πω ... έχει κατασχεθεί για χρεή και 'ανήκει' στο ΝΑΤ ή στο ευρύτερο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, από ότι καταλαβαίνω. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά , τι ευθύνη μπορεί να έχει ο ίδιος? Δεν ξέρω και πολλά νομικά, αλλα έτσι δεν είναι? Μόνο τα σινιάλα και η ιστορία δεν τον συνδέει πια με το πλοίο? Ή είναι κάποιο ενδιάμεσο καθεστώς προσωρινής 'κατάσχεσης' του πλοίου ως μέσο πίεσης για εκτέλεση πληρωμής?


φίλε redhell, απ' οσο μπορώ να γνωρίζω - και δεν είμαι σίγουρος - η κυριότητα (η ιδιοκτησία του πλοίου) παραμένει στη VSL και βέβαια το βαραίνουν κατασχέσεις από το ΝΑΤ και πιθανότατα πολλους άλλους προμηθευτές κλπ 
Οταν τελειώσουν τα δικαστήρια τότε το πλοίο θα βγει σε πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για να πληρωθούν αυτοί που έχουν λαμβάνειν από την εταιρία. Πιθανότατα η αξία που θα πιάσει τότε το πλοίο (για σκραπ ασφαλώς) δεν θα τους καλύψει όλους.
Διαβάζω και εγώ αυτά περί ευθήνης της εταιρίας κλπ Το να τα γράφει ο ΟΛΠ το καταλαβαίνω αλλά οι φίλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ θα πρέπει να σκεφθούν αν έχει να κερδίσει κάποιος κάτι από αυτή την (ημι)βύθιση του πλοίου. Ασφάλεια προφανώς δεν έχει να εισπράξει η VSL, ούτε κάποιος το εποφθαλμιούσε. Ακομη και για αντιζηλία δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ, αφού το ένα πλοίο 42 ετών με 2 χρόνια εγκατάλειψης δεν έχει και κάποια αξία για τη VSL που ούτως ή άλλως έχει πάψει να λειτουργεί. 
Εμείς που είμαστε φίλοι των πλοίων μπορεί να τα βλέπουμε συναισθηματικά αλλά ο κάθε εφοπλιστής είναι επιχειρηματίας (και πολύ καλά κάνει).  Σε ένα βαπόρι χωρίς μέλλον, που το έχει εγκαταλείψει αφού το βαραίνουν χρέη και κατασχέσεις... ε δεν πρόκειται να πάει να πληρώσει συνεργεία για να το στεγανοποιήσουν και να απαντλήσουν τα όποια νερά έχει βάλει. Ο ΟΛΠ μπορεί να θεωρεί νομότυπα οτι έτσι έπρεπε να γίνει, αλλά για όσους σκεφτονταί λογικά αυτό δεν θα γινόταν ποτέ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Ellinis εφόσον είναι κατασχεμένο δεν μπορεί να εισπράξει ασφάλεια ο πλοιοκτήτης.

----------


## kapas

Έχω κουραστεί να διαβάζω τις διάφορες ασυναρτησίες των άσχετων δημοσιογράφων περί ηλικίας του πλοίου κλπ...  Έχουν μπερδέψει τα σκαριά και την ιστορία του κάθε πλοίου...  Ας βρεθεί καποιος να τους διορθώσει επιτέλους!

----------


## Nautilia News

Panagia-Tinou-Manolis9-820x440.jpg
*Θ. Δρίτσας: Ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο δολιοφθοράς στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*

----------


## manos75

αθανατη ελλαδα.οτι και να ηταν το πλοιο η κατασχεμενο η να ανηκε ακομα στον βεντουρη και να το ειχε εγκαταλειψει αυτα τα χαλια σε αλλη σοβαρη χωρα δεν θα γινοταν.μεσα στο λιμανι του πειρεα  το πρωτο λιμανι της χωρας,με εκατομμυρια τουριστες να ερχοντε με κρουαζιερες, και μονοι τους για να ταξιδεψουν στα νησια μας να υπαρχει ενα πλοιο παρατημενο μεσα στο κεντρικο λιμανι. μπροστα στον αγιο διονυση φατσα καρτα στο κεντρο του λιμανιου. και να βουλιαζει μας εκανε ακομα μια φορα οχι απλα διεθνως ρεζιλι αλλα μας ξεφτυλισε και γελανε ολοι μαζι μας.τοσο καιρο δεν μπορουσαν να το απομακρυνουν οι αχρηστοι του ολπ. αλλα ποιος ολπ να μου πεις αυτος που μετα 3 χρονια ξεκινησε να φτιαχνει τον φαρο στο λιμανι που επεσε.κριμα πραγματικα για το καραβι και κριμα για ολους εμας που εχουμε αυτους τους ανικανους να μας κυβερνανε και το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι να οικονομανε μονο εις βαρος μας.

----------


## redhell

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις , αλλά συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να σχηματίσω άποψη. Ο κτπ Μαμίδης για παράδειγμα σε κάποιο ποστ του στο fb από τη στιγμή που έχει γίνει η κατάσχεση , μεταφέρει την όποια ευθύνη στον νέο 'ιδιοκτήτη' . Άλλες φήμες λένε ότι ο φύλακας πληρωνόταν από τον ΟΛΠ ή το ΝΑΤ και όχι απο την VSL... 

Είναι λίγο χάος η κατάσταση, μαλλον θα περιμένω να ξεδιαλύνουν τα πράγματα, θα γίνει... αργά η γρήγορα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έχω κουραστεί να διαβάζω τις διάφορες ασυναρτησίες των άσχετων δημοσιογράφων περί ηλικίας του πλοίου κλπ...  Έχουν μπερδέψει τα σκαριά και την ιστορία του κάθε πλοίου...  Ας βρεθεί καποιος να τους διορθώσει επιτέλους!


Είναι οι ....ξερόλες αυτοί. Πέφτει αεροπλάνο...ξέρουν το λόγο, εκτροχιάζεται τρένο.....ξέρουν το λόγο, βουλιάζει βαπόρι ....ξέρουν το λόγο, κατά τα άλλα για να παίρνουν του παχυλούς μισθούς τους.....όποια Κυβέρνηση και να ανέβει ......έχουν το τρόπο να τους γλύφουν.

----------


## giorgos....

Από τη στιγμή που το ΝΑΤ όρισε φύλακα στο πλοίο, λογικά θα πληρώνεται και από το ΝΑΤ.

----------


## tomcat

> Ξέχασες το ITALIA EXPRESS στη Δραπετσώνα.


Σωστότατος αν και δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου αν πρόλαβε να δουλέψει στην γραμμή.

----------


## giorgos....

Ventouris.jpg
*Απάντηση της VENTOURIS SEA LINES για το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*

----------


## Takerman

Σε σημερινό πρωινό ρεπορτάζ στη τηλεόραση για την κίνηση στο λιμάνι ενόψει του Πάσχα, σε ένα φευγαλέο πλάνο, σα να φάνηκε το πλοίο να έχει έρθει στα ίσα του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε σημερινό πρωινό ρεπορτάζ στη τηλεόραση για την κίνηση στο λιμάνι ενόψει του Πάσχα, σε ένα φευγαλέο πλάνο, σα να φάνηκε το πλοίο να έχει έρθει στα ίσα του.


Φίλε πήγα κοντά το πρωί κ εξακολουθεί να είναι με μεγάλη κλίση.Νομίζω αυτό θα αργήσει να αλλάξει.

----------


## sprintezis

Του ανοίξανε τις στεγανές πόρτες και εισέρευσαν νερά και στα αριστερά, και το πλοίο ισορρόπησε και επικάθισε σε σχεδόν όρθια θέση στον πυθμένα του λιμανιού. Σχεδιάζουνε στείλουν δύτες να κλείσουνε υποβρυχίως όλα τα ρήγματα και ύστερα να αντλήσουν τα νερά από μέσα έτσι ώστε με την άνωση του νερού το πλοίο να ξαναανέβει στην επιφάνεια, και να ρυμουλκηθεί έξω από το λιμάνι.

Έτσι αποφεύχθηκε η περίπτωση του "Ποσειδώνα" στην Πάρο ή του Costa Concordia

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...panagia-tinou/

----------


## Nautilia News

image-333ef03d9e0cba4874d3d7e531eccb6ae732bd1671fcb4ca8c490e694625f0d9-V.jpg

*Άμεση επέμβαση της Τεχνικής Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ*

----------


## Enburg

Καλησπέρα σας.. Είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα από ότι καταλάβατε. Και εγώ με την σειρά μου λυπάμαι για το περιστατικό που συνέβη στον Πειραιά. 
Αρκετά για τη ναυτιλία, τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω, τόσο από νομικής όσο και από πρακτικής.
Το θέμα όμως που θα σας αναπτύξω ( χωρίς να θέλω να κουράσω) είναι το εξής.
Κατά την διάρκεια που ξεκίνησα να μελετώ για το θέμα του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ,με λύπη διαπιστώνω ορισμένα  περιστατικά που έλαβαν χώρα.
Και ενώ όλα κυλούσαν κανονικά κατ εμέ, ξαφνικά και συγκεκριμένα από την υπ αριθμών ανάρτηση Νο 31 και μετά (με κάποιες ενδιάμεσες παύσης) ξεσπούν μηνύματα, αβάσιμου περιεχομένου με χαρακτηρισμούς απαραδέκτους, από <<43,*44*,45,46,48, έως και 55>> από ανώτερα μέλη, και πιο χαμηλόβαθμους, στην ιεραρχία. 
Είναι απορίας άξιο, όταν αυτά που γράφονται  από υψηλό ιστάμενους και μάλιστα με ,avatar το έμβλημα της εταιρίας ,να τα διαβάζουν νέοι ,που τους αρέσει το επάγγελμα, η οποιαδήποτε ασχολία με την ναυτιλία, και να αναρωτιούνται σε ποιον αιώνα ζούμε. Θέλω να βάλω εδώ ένα τέλος στον μονόλογο (ελπίζω χωρίς να σας κούρασα) 
Καλά θα ήταν να ήμαστε όλοι μας λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί.
Εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας, ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ σε όλους, και προπάντων με ΥΓΕΙΑ.
Σεβόμενος πάντα τους κανόνες μας.
Φιλικά .  enburg@hotmail.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Καλησπέρα σας.. Είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα από ότι καταλάβατε. Και εγώ με την σειρά μου λυπάμαι για το περιστατικό που συνέβη στον Πειραιά. 
> Αρκετά για τη ναυτιλία, τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω, τόσο από νομικής όσο και από πρακτικής.
> Το θέμα όμως που θα σας αναπτύξω ( χωρίς να θέλω να κουράσω) είναι το εξής.
> Κατά την διάρκεια που ξεκίνησα να μελετώ για το θέμα του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ,με λύπη διαπιστώνω ορισμένα  περιστατικά που έλαβαν χώρα.
> Και ενώ όλα κυλούσαν κανονικά κατ εμέ, ξαφνικά και συγκεκριμένα από την υπ αριθμών ανάρτηση Νο 31 και μετά (με κάποιες ενδιάμεσες παύσης) ξεσπούν μηνύματα, αβάσιμου περιεχομένου με χαρακτηρισμούς απαραδέκτους, από <<43,*44*,45,46,48, έως και 55>> από ανώτερα μέλη, και πιο χαμηλόβαθμους, στην ιεραρχία. 
> Είναι απορίας άξιο, όταν αυτά που γράφονται  από υψηλό ιστάμενους και μάλιστα με ,avatar το έμβλημα της εταιρίας ,να τα διαβάζουν νέοι ,που τους αρέσει το επάγγελμα, η οποιαδήποτε ασχολία με την ναυτιλία, και να αναρωτιούνται σε ποιον αιώνα ζούμε. Θέλω να βάλω εδώ ένα τέλος στον μονόλογο (ελπίζω χωρίς να σας κούρασα) 
> Καλά θα ήταν να ήμαστε όλοι μας λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί.
> Εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας, ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ σε όλους, και προπάντων με ΥΓΕΙΑ.
> Σεβόμενος πάντα τους κανόνες μας.
> Φιλικά .  enburg@hotmail.com



Προσωπικα δεν εχω γραψει ουτε μια λεξη για το θεμα γιατι συμφωνω 100% με τα γραφομενα σου.Δυστυχως οι συμπαθειες/ αντιπαθειες για προσωπα πλοια & καταστασεις μπλεκουν περισοτερο στο να βγουν συμπερασματα.Το τι ειναι ο καθενας εντος και εκτος (παρατηρητης & εμπλεκομενος) ειναι πανω κατω γνωστο.Ας μην πω τι ειχε πει ο μεγαλος ηθοποιος Κληντ Ηστγουντ για τις γνωμες γιατι θα μπει κοκκινο Χ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα σας.. Είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα από ότι καταλάβατε. Και εγώ με την σειρά μου λυπάμαι για το περιστατικό που συνέβη στον Πειραιά. 
> Αρκετά για τη ναυτιλία, τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω, τόσο από νομικής όσο και από πρακτικής.
> Το θέμα όμως που θα σας αναπτύξω ( χωρίς να θέλω να κουράσω) είναι το εξής.
> Κατά την διάρκεια που ξεκίνησα να μελετώ για το θέμα του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ,με λύπη διαπιστώνω ορισμένα  περιστατικά που έλαβαν χώρα.
> Και ενώ όλα κυλούσαν κανονικά κατ εμέ, ξαφνικά και συγκεκριμένα από την υπ αριθμών ανάρτηση Νο 31 και μετά (με κάποιες ενδιάμεσες παύσης) ξεσπούν μηνύματα, αβάσιμου περιεχομένου με χαρακτηρισμούς απαραδέκτους, από <<43,*44*,45,46,48, έως και 55>> από ανώτερα μέλη, και πιο χαμηλόβαθμους, στην ιεραρχία. 
> Είναι απορίας άξιο, όταν αυτά που γράφονται  από υψηλό ιστάμενους και μάλιστα με ,avatar το έμβλημα της εταιρίας ,να τα διαβάζουν νέοι ,που τους αρέσει το επάγγελμα, η οποιαδήποτε ασχολία με την ναυτιλία, και να αναρωτιούνται σε ποιον αιώνα ζούμε. Θέλω να βάλω εδώ ένα τέλος στον μονόλογο (ελπίζω χωρίς να σας κούρασα) 
> Καλά θα ήταν να ήμαστε όλοι μας λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί.
> Εύχομαι καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας, ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ σε όλους, και προπάντων με ΥΓΕΙΑ.
> Σεβόμενος πάντα τους κανόνες μας.
> Φιλικά .  enburg@hotmail.com


Αγαπητέ φίλε θα ήταν προτιμότερο εκτός από σχόλια/επικρίσεις θα ήταν προτιμότερο,πιό εποικοδομητικό να γνωρίζουμε τις απόψεις σας.
Ανταποδίδω τις ευχές κ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ.

----------


## Nautilia News

Panagia-Tinou-Manolis7-820x440.jpg

Διαγωνισμός για την απομάκρυνσή του εγ/ογ Παναγία Τήνου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## Enburg

> Αγαπητέ φίλε θα ήταν προτιμότερο εκτός από σχόλια/επικρίσεις θα ήταν προτιμότερο,πιό εποικοδομητικό να γνωρίζουμε τις απόψεις σας.
> Ανταποδίδω τις ευχές κ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ.


Αγαπητέ, φίλε ,καλησπέρα
Όταν λες, σχόλια ,επικρίσεις, τι εννοείς? Αν οι  λέξεις <<διαπίστωση, κατ εμέ>> συμπεριλαμβάνονται, στα σχόλια η επικρίσεις, για την νεοελληνική, τότε θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος.
Εποικοδομητικό και άποψη, για μια οικογένεια που έφερε, κατ εμέ, την άνθιση στην ακτοπλοΐα μας, (μαζί  με την άλλη μετά ΑΑ)  κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη δεν νοείτε να γίνεται, με αυτό τον τρόπο.
_Φιλικά ._ _enburg@hotmail.com_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι "ηλίου φαεινότερον" ότι όταν ένα πλοίο χάνει την .....σωστή - αξιοπρεπή (!!!) σχέση του με την επιφάνεια της θαλάσσης, κοινώς δηλαδή βυθίζεται, ημιβυθίζεται, μπατάρει, παίρνει κλίση) αποτελεί ένα τουλάχιστον ενδιαφέρον θέμα συζήτησης και (αντί)παράθεσης απόψεων. Πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν δεν έχει συντρέξει κανένας λογικοφανής τουλάχιστον λόγος για αυτήν την ......απώλεια ευστάθειας (π.χ. πρόσκρουση του ιδίου ή άλλου πλοίου επάνω του και άρα δημιουργία ρήγματος(ων), ή λόγω κάποιων μηχανουργικών ή άλλων εργασιών). Και ακόμα πολύ - πολύ περισσότερο όταν αυτή η απώλεια ευστάθειας επέρχεται μετά από ένα μόλις χρόνο παροπλισμού του, σε σχέση βέβαια με δεκάδες άλλα βαπόρια που παρέμεναν παροπλισμένα επί απείρως μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα σε ντάνες ή αλλού και ουδέποτε απώλεσαν την ...αξιοπρεπή στάση τους.

Προσωπικά όμως, σταματάω εδώ. Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα παραπάνω για αυτήν την εντελώς αναπάντεχη βύθιση και άρα δεν μπορώ, δεν επιθυμώ και ούτε καν διανοούμαι να κατηγορήσω ή να υπονοήσω το παραμικρό για οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο ή φορέα. Ας περιμένουμε (αν και πολύ φοβάμαι "επί ματαίω") την έκδοση κάποιου επίσημου πορίσματος που θα μας διαφωτίζει για τους λόγους του συμβάντος και τις ευθύνες που τυχόν θα επιμεριστούν (αν και .....στην Ελλάδα ζούμε).

Ας δούμε και τρεις σχετικά πρόσφατες (Τρίτη του Πάσχα) φωτό του πλοίου, στις οποίες διακρίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι ούτε σε "ορθή στάση" έχει επανέλθει, ούτε βέβαια έχει αλλάξει στο παραμικρό η κλίση που είχε από την επόμενη κιόλας ημέρα του συμβάντος (Μεγάλη Τετάρτη απόγευμα) όταν και το είχα ξαναφωτογραφήσει από τις ίδιες ακριβώς γωνίες και (υποτίθεται) ότι είχε ξεκινήσει ......απάντληση υδάτων !!! 

IMG_0026.jpg__IMG_0433.jpg__IMG_0403.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 03/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο......όταν βγει το πόρισμα οι μόνοι που θα φταίνε θα είναι .........τα ψάρια. Όλοι τα ....παίρνουν υπεύθυνα, αλλά όταν γίνει ....κάτι, είναι ανεύθυνοι. 
Έχουνε βεβαίως-βεβαίως προλαλήσαντες......τα .......φωτεινά ......αστέρια που μας διοικούν.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχουν ακουστεί όλες αυτές τις μέρες ,όπως πάντα γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις , τα μύρια όσα , φυσικά για άλλη μια φορά από ασχέτους ,και από δημοσιογράφους !
Όλοι οι φίλοι των πλοίων , από αγάπη, ασχολούνται με πάθος σε ένα τέτοιο γεγονός ,πόσο μάλλον για ένα πλοίο που έχει τόσα χρονιά στις θάλασσες μας ,!Όμως φίλοι μου κανένας μας δεν είναι ειδικός ! Κανένας μας δεν είναι επιθεωρητής , νηογνώμονας κτλ !Αλλά ακόμη και οι ειδικοί ,θέλουν πάντα χρόνο για να καταλήξουν και να βγάλουν κάποιο συμπέρασμα σε ένα ατύχημα !   
Άρα χαλαρώστε και αφήστε τους ανθρωπους  να κάνουν την δουλειά τους ,και σταματήστε να ψάχνετε ένοχους ,και ρήγματα που έγραφαν οι εφημερίδες σε ένα βαπόρι που είναι δίπλα στον ντόκο !!!!!! 
Έχω γράψει στο παρελθόν ότι τα βαπόρια βουλιάζουν και καίγονται ! και βαπόρια που είναι δεμένα βουλιάζουν πολύ ποιο εύκολα ,διότι δεν υπάρχει πλήρωμα ! Ένας βατσιμάνης δεν είναι εύκολο να ελέγξει όλο το βαπόρι , ειδικά αν δεν ήταν πριν μέλος του πληρώματος η εκπαιδευμένος στα καθήκοντα του !
Μια γέφυρα να πετάξει πχ ένα sea valve , η ένα sea chest να κάνει κρακ ,το κακό έγινε ! μην ξεχνάτε ότι ο Ωκεανός της Ηπειρωτικής ,μια χαρά συντηρημένος ήταν ,και μέσα όλο το πλήρωμα , κτλ κτλ ,και όμως βούλιαξε ! οπότε να είμαστε προσεκτικοί , ειδικά οι (ειδικοί ) !
Αυτά ,με σεβασμό σε αυτούς που πραγματικά στεναχωρήθηκαν !

----------


## sprintezis

Υποτεθείστο ότι το πλοίο ανελκύεται και γίνεται ρυμουλκήσιμο. Πού θα το πάνε? Πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει η στεγανοποίηση? Είναι ζήτημα μηνών να ξαναβυθιστεί. Θα έχουμε ένα δεύτερο Mediterranean Sky στη θάλασσα της Ελευσίνας?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υποτεθείστο ότι το πλοίο ανελκύεται και γίνεται ρυμουλκήσιμο. Πού θα το πάνε? Πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει η στεγανοποίηση? Είναι ζήτημα μηνών να ξαναβυθιστεί. Θα έχουμε ένα δεύτερο Mediterranean Sky στη θάλασσα της Ελευσίνας?


Να διακινδυνεύσω μιά πρόβλεψη ότι θα το καθίσουν στα αβαθή της Χαλυβουργικής όπως έκαναν με ΑΘΗΝΑΙ,ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΡΟΔΟΣ.
Διαφορετικά αν είναι τόσο σίγουροι ότι θα φύγει πολύ σύντομα μπορεί να κάνει παρέα με το αδελφό του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Υποτεθείστο ότι το πλοίο ανελκύεται και γίνεται ρυμουλκήσιμο. Πού θα το πάνε? Πόσο καιρό θα αντέξει η στεγανοποίηση? Είναι ζήτημα μηνών να ξαναβυθιστεί. Θα έχουμε ένα δεύτερο Mediterranean Sky στη θάλασσα της Ελευσίνας?





> Να διακινδυνεύσω μιά πρόβλεψη ότι θα το καθίσουν στα αβαθή της Χαλυβουργικής όπως έκαναν με ΑΘΗΝΑΙ,ΕΛΛΑΣ,ΡΟΔΟΣ.
> Διαφορετικά αν είναι τόσο σίγουροι ότι θα φύγει πολύ σύντομα μπορεί να κάνει παρέα με το αδελφό του.


Νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως νωρίς (τουλάχιστον) για να γίνει με ασφάλεια μία τέτοια κουβέντα. Κατ' αρχάς για ποιά στεγανοποίηση μιλάμε ??? Τι είδους, τι διαστάσεων, σε ποιό μέρος - μέρη του πλοίου ώστε να βγαίνει από τώρα εύκολα το συμπέρασμα ότι αν ανελκυστεί _"είναι ζήτημα μηνών να ξαναβυθιστεί"_ ??? Μάθαμε μήπως, βγήκε κάποιο πόρισμα, για τους λόγους που βυθίστηκε το πλοίο, την ζημιά που έχει πάθει και άρα το είδος της στεγανοποίησης που θα χρειαστεί ???  

Εξ' όσων μέχρι τώρα γνωρίζουμε, το πλοίο δεν βυθίστηκε ούτε εξ αιτίας κάποιου ρήγματος - ρηγμάτων που δημιουργήθηκαν από κάποια πρόσκρουση, ούτε (φαντάζομαι) από την .....ξαφνική υποχώρηση των λαμαρινών του λόγω παλαιότητας. Από την στιγμή λοιπόν που θα ανελκυστεί (υποθέτω αποκλείουμε όλοι την απίθανη περίπτωση να κοπεί επιτόπου στον Πειραιά) και θα καταστεί πλεύσιμο, προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάποιον λόγο που θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά είτε να το καθίσουν κατόπιν σε αβαθή, είτε να πρέπει να φύγει εσπευσμένα για σκραπ.

----------


## Nautilia News

Στη λάσπη του πυθμένα του λιμανιού του Πειραιά θα περιμένει, τουλάχιστον  για έναν ακόμα μήνα,
 την απομάκρυνσή του το μισοβυθισμένο επιβατηγό  οχηματαγωγό Παναγία Τήνου.*Διαβάστε περισσότερα...*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι βέβαια γνωστό τοις πάσι ότι στην Ελλάδα τα θαύματα (και οι κραυγές αγωνίας, και τα βαρύγδουπα ρεπορτάζ, και οι φανφάρες, και οι βαρυσήμαντες δηλώσεις) κρατούν τρεις ημέρες !!! Μετά.... ζωή σε λόγου μας !!!

IMG_0754.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 11/06/2016_

Το θυμάται άραγε κανείς, ασχολείται άραγε κανείς ??? Βρε λες εκεί στον ΟΛΠ να ζηλέψανε την δόξα του ναυαγίου της Ζακύνθου ???

----------


## kythnos

Θα μείνει πολύ καιρό ακόμη εκεί χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για να θυμίζει και τον τρόπο που βούλιαξε η Ελλάδα... Μετά σου λέει μεγάλο λιμάνι ο Πειραίας, σε φορτίο μπορεί, κατά τα άλλα απλώς ένα μπάχαλο χωρίς καν τις στοιχειώδεις υποδομές.. Όσο για το πλοίο με έκπληξη έχω διαπιστώσει ότι φυλάσσεται από 2 άτομα και έχουν κλείσει το μισό λιμάνι για να το προστατεύσουν... Φοβούνται μάλλον μήπως βάλει μπρος και φύγει. Δυστυχώς ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε γιατί όταν  έπρεπε να το φυλάνε το είχαν αφήσει στο έλεος.. Κρίμα για τον βάπορα που μας εξυπηρέτησε τόσα χρόνια και πάντα ήταν θαλασσοβάπορο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα μείνει πολύ καιρό ακόμη εκεί χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για να θυμίζει και τον τρόπο που βούλιαξε η Ελλάδα... Μετά σου λέει μεγάλο λιμάνι ο Πειραίας, σε φορτίο μπορεί, κατά τα άλλα απλώς ένα μπάχαλο χωρίς καν τις στοιχειώδεις υποδομές.. Όσο για το πλοίο με έκπληξη έχω διαπιστώσει ότι φυλάσσεται από 2 άτομα και έχουν κλείσει το μισό λιμάνι για να το προστατεύσουν... Φοβούνται μάλλον μήπως βάλει μπρος και φύγει. Δυστυχώς ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε γιατί όταν  έπρεπε να το φυλάνε το είχαν αφήσει στο έλεος.. Κρίμα για τον βάπορα που μας εξυπηρέτησε τόσα χρόνια και πάντα ήταν θαλασσοβάπορο...


Γιά να δούμε τι θα γίνει στις 14 Ιουλίου. Τελευταία είναι ένας λιμενοφύλακας κάτω από μιά ομπρέλα που έχει φορές που απουσιάζει κ αυτός,ζέστη βλέπεις.Εδώ κ καιρό τα βαπόρια πέφτουν δίπλα του,πότε θα γίνουν οι καδένες "κοτσίδες" κ θα γελάμε! Πάντως τις τελευταίες μέρες το βαπόρι κάθισε κ άλλο,κοιτάξτε ένα μπαρκαρίζο αριστερά σε σχέση με τη θάλασσα.

----------


## kythnos

Δεν απουσιάζει απλώς τελευταία έχει μετακομίσει απέναντι κάτω από το κίτρινο υπόστεγο γιατί η ζέστη δεν παλεύεται....

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος για την ανέλκυση του “Παναγία Τήνου”*

----------


## nautaki

> *Κανένας ενδιαφερόμενος για την ανέλκυση του “Παναγία Τήνου”*



μεγάλο λιμάνι σου λέει ύστερα..  :Applause:

----------


## Cpt Victor

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το πλοίο δυστυχώς θα μείνει ακόμη αρκετό καιρό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν κρίνουμε από τα βαπόρια του Αγούδημου ,που έκαναν τόσα χρόνια να τα μεταφέρουν από το λιμάνι ,παρ όλο που δεν ήταν βυθισμένα ,πιστεύω   ότι θα παραμείνει για πολύ καιρό σε αυτήν την θέση! Χρειάζονται αρκετά χρήματα για να βγει το βαπόρι από εκεί , και χρήματα δεν υπάρχουν !..προς το παρών !Διότι δεν ξέρουμε αύριο με την Cosco τι θα γίνει !

----------


## Cpt Victor

Βέβαια συμπεριλαμβανομένου ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον σε "μισοβυθισμένη" κατάσταση,  σε λιμάνι που εκτελούνται κανονικά διέλευσης και ελλιμενισμοί πλοίων, συνεπάγεται η άμεση απομάκρυνση του από το σημείο, αλλά όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις απαιτούνται χρήματα, αρκετά χρήματα και αφενός ότι δεν υπάρχουν, δεν υπήρξε και κανένα ενδιαφέρον για την αρχική τιμή εκκίνησης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> δεν υπήρξε και κανένα ενδιαφέρον για την αρχική τιμή εκκίνησης.


Μπορεί οι μειοδότες να ήταν συνεννοημένοι μεταξύ τους.

----------


## Cpt Victor

Μπορεί ακόμη κι αυτό, αλλά, λέω τώρα εγώ (απλή συζήτηση κάνουμε - μην παρεξηγηθώ) από την στιγμή που το πλοίο έχει κατασχεθεί, δεν πρέπει να κάνει τα "δέοντα" ο οργανισμός η φυσικός δικαιούχος (αυτός που το κατάσχεσε) ώστε να το απομακρύνει από εκεί;
Βλέπουμε εδώ http://www.marinews.com.gr/panagia-t...om-the-seabed/ φωτογραφίες και βίντεο εν έτη 2016 και εν αναμονή τουρισμού στην χώρα μας μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, και που όλα αυτά; στον κεντρικό λιμένα του Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπορεί ακόμη κι αυτό, αλλά, λέω τώρα εγώ (απλή συζήτηση κάνουμε - μην παρεξηγηθώ) από την στιγμή που το πλοίο έχει κατασχεθεί, δεν πρέπει να κάνει τα "δέοντα" ο οργανισμός η φυσικός δικαιούχος (αυτός που το κατάσχεσε) ώστε να το απομακρύνει από εκεί;


Στο ΝΑΤ χρωστάει τα περισσότερα.Όπως κ να'ναι γιά να το σηκώσουν...δει δη χρημάτων!

----------


## BOBKING

...Από το blue galaxy στις 5/8 κρίμα το πλοίο και καθόλου όμορφη εικόνα για το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας...!!!  
DSC01526.jpgDSC01524.jpg

----------


## George_345

Αρχές Ιουλίου ενώ πήγαινα Μήλο με τον Κοραή,ήταν αρκετοι τουρίστες που έβλεπαν το ναυάγιο του ιστορικού "Γιώργη" σχολίαζαν και φωτογράφιζαν ενθουσιασμένοι.......εγω συγκινηθηκα περισσότερο γιατί ήταν και κατι ντόπια παιδιά απο την Σίφνο τα οποία όταν είδαν το πλοίο βουλιαγμένο συγκινήθηκαν και αναπολούσαν το παρελθόν και τα αμέτρητα ταξίδια που είχαν κάνει πάνω του............κρίμα......τοσα ταξίδια τόσα γεγονότα πάνω σε αυτο το καράβι θα μείνουν μόνο μνήμες σε εμένα και σε άλλους ομοίους μου που έχουμε "μεγαλώσει" σε αυτό το πλοίο

----------


## sprintezis

> Αρχές Ιουλίου ενώ πήγαινα Μήλο με τον Κοραή,ήταν αρκετοι τουρίστες που έβλεπαν το ναυάγιο του ιστορικού "Γιώργη" σχολίαζαν και φωτογράφιζαν ενθουσιασμένοι.......εγω συγκινηθηκα περισσότερο γιατί ήταν και κατι ντόπια παιδιά απο την Σίφνο τα οποία όταν είδαν το πλοίο βουλιαγμένο συγκινήθηκαν και αναπολούσαν το παρελθόν και τα αμέτρητα ταξίδια που είχαν κάνει πάνω του............κρίμα......τοσα ταξίδια τόσα γεγονότα πάνω σε αυτο το καράβι θα μείνουν μόνο μνήμες σε εμένα και σε άλλους ομοίους μου που έχουμε "μεγαλώσει" σε αυτό το πλοίο


Για να τα θυμόμαστε όλα.

http://www.androsportal.gr/%CE%BA%CE...D%CE%B5%CF%80/

Το πλοίο πρώτα εξεδιώχθη κακήν κακώς από τη γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων ύστερα δοκίμασε τη γραμμή των Κυθήρων (γι αυτό βρέθηκε στη θύρα 4) ύστερα το πλήρωμα έκανε επίσχεση εργασίας διεκδικώντας τα δεδουλευμένα ύστερα το πλοίο δηλώθηκε για ετήσια τακτική δρομολόγηση στη Ραφήνα-Άνδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και ύστερα βυθίστηκε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Το κόστος της ανέλκυσής του και της ρυμούλκησής του όχι στην Αλιάγα αλλά στην Ελευσίνα ξεπερνάει την αξία του ως scrap. 

To κουφάρι του κάποτε θα ανελκυστεί με έξοδα του ΟΛΠ και θα εναποτεθεί στην τελευταία του κατοικία λίγα μίλια πιο έξω για να στοιχειώνει την Ελληνική γραφειοκρατία, συνδικαλιστοκρατία στην ακτοπλοΐα και δυσκινησία της Δικαιοσύνης

----------


## threshtox

Μία βραδυνή λήψη της περασμένης εβδομάδας..θλίψη..


PANAGIA_TINOU_540[1].jpg

----------


## tomcat

> Μία βραδυνή λήψη της περασμένης εβδομάδας..θλίψη..
> 
> 
> PANAGIA_TINOU_540[1].jpg


Πως ήσουν και πως έγινες...............

----------

